# Pcola Pier March 11



## Yeadudeeee (Mar 5, 2011)

The sheepies are here, saw a bunch today, most of them a good size! The Spanish were also being caught along with 3 pompano. It was a great day at the pier, and the water has cleaned up a lot too! I got me some live fiddlers so when I get off work at 6am I can head out and try my luck getting some Sheepies! Hopefully they will be hungry in the morning


----------



## SeaBit (Jan 22, 2008)

Good Luck and let us know how you do.


----------



## Yeadudeeee (Mar 5, 2011)

I'll be out there in about 45 mins!
Weather is nice, not windy, water looks great!
Got the fiddlers and they are just dying to be get out the bucket and on the hook! :yes:


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

i wanted to get out there early really bad today. forgot I had flag football


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm heading out there soon.. let's hear an update dude


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Sheephead that dont bite..Spanish that are too small..And no ling cod..SLOW


----------



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

Dylan said:


> Sheephead that dont bite..Spanish that are too small..And no ling cod..SLOW


SHHHHH dont tell no one..lol


----------



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

Dylan said:


> Sheephead that dont bite..Spanish that are too small..And no ling cod..SLOW


 I think those ling cod you catch up round newfoundland we just got plain old ling down here


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

J rod said:


> I think those ling cod you catch up round newfoundland we just got plain old ling down here


Yea I remember that big Ling Cod I caught off fort pickens pier, gottem on a white trout rig :whistling: they really fight :boxing:


----------

